# Best 24"  LED Monitor under 15k



## micky (Aug 10, 2011)

I am looking for a good 24" Monitor under Rs15000. My preference is Samsung or Dell. Are there any other good monitors under 15k.
I am buying mainly for Gaming & Watching HD Movies.
the Dell ST2420L seems OK but it hasn't got good reviews regarding Gaming. Any suggestions please


----------



## jsjs (Aug 10, 2011)

Get the Dell U2311H


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2011)

+1 for  Dell U2311H Ultra Sharp


----------



## Sarath (Aug 10, 2011)

jsjs said:


> Get the Dell U2311H





thetechfreak said:


> +1 for  Dell U2311H Ultra Sharp



yES YES yes. Thats three people. Keep your options open but never close your doors on the the Dell U2311H. My review in my signature or click here Review: Dell U2311H Full HD 23" IPS Monitor - Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2011)

jsjs said:


> Get the Dell U2311H



Go for it. It's very good at your price range.


----------



## micky (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys but Dell UltraSharp U2311H is not an LED but an IPS screen whose only advantage is wide angle view which is not much of an issue with me as I will be the only one in my house who will be using it at a time. Also it does not have a HDMI jack.



Sarath said:


> yES YES yes. Thats three people. Keep your options open but never close your doors on the the Dell U2311H. My review in my signature or click here Review: Dell U2311H Full HD 23" IPS Monitor - Digit Technology Discussion Forum



Dell UltraSharp U2311H is not an LED but an IPS screen whose only advantage is wide angle view which is not much of an issue with me as I will be the only one in my house who will be using it at a time. Also it does not have a HDMI jack. Will HDMI be required if all my movie data(even HD Movies) input come from the CPU. 
PS:No need of audio for me as i have good speakers


----------



## Sarath (Aug 12, 2011)

Well if you want LED then its right to drop the dell ips monitor.
The HDMI shouldn't bother you but it does take out convenience; the drop in quality when using HDMI-DVI convertors is something I have on idea on but am sceptical

For HD movies you can use either HDMI or DVI to output from the PC. For a TV HDMI is better as it has audio stream too. For monitor both are the same.



micky said:


> Dell UltraSharp U2311H is not an LED but an *IPS screen whose only advantage is wide angle view* which is not much of an issue with me as I will be the only one in my house who will be using it at a time. Also it does not have a HDMI jack. Will HDMI be required if all my movie data(even HD Movies) input come from the CPU.
> PS:No need of audio for me as i have good speakers



Oh ya I keep forgetting that IPS has wider viewing angles. I concentrate too much on the colour gamut and contrast. I am sole user of this PC so I don't bother with viewing angles much. 

I was recommending Dell for the better panel and picture quality.


----------



## jsjs (Aug 13, 2011)

@micky
Led and ips are different things. Ips is a panel technology whereas led refers to LEDs used for backlighting.


----------



## micky (Aug 16, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Well if you want LED then its right to drop the dell ips monitor.
> The HDMI shouldn't bother you but it does take out convenience; the drop in quality when using HDMI-DVI convertors is something I have on idea on but am sceptical
> 
> For HD movies you can use either HDMI or DVI to output from the PC. For a TV HDMI is better as it has audio stream too. For monitor both are the same.
> ...



Hey Sarath then which monitor shall I go for. Is HDMI really needed for PC.
What about Samsung LED LS24A300  or DellST2420L??


----------

